# Headphone does not work



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

It's more likely a S/W mute setting than a hardware failure. 
If you listen closely do you at least hear a faint hum?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Where are you plugging them in? What port/hole?

DM


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

@Yoyizit: No, I didn't hear anything from the headphone, and I'm sure that the speakers isn't muted
@DM: there are 2 ports on the CPU case, 1 red and 1 green, for the microphone and the headset, rite? I did try to swap these ports, but nothing changes :'(


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

MagicalHome said:


> I have a problem with my headphone. I plugged them into the computer's ports, but it didn't work. Looks like my comp cannot recognize and find a new software for my headphone. Is it a problem of the sound card?


You'll need to let us know which port you plugged them into. If the headphones need new software then it'll be a USB port or something similar, as regular headphones that use a 3.5mm jack don't require any software to operate, the soundcard does. Do a set of speakers, or another pair of headphones, work when plugged into the same jack?

Edit: Post originally stated a new topic should be made. Thread was moved; editing to remove suggestion of creating a new topic.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So... the headphones work on the laptop, but not plugged in the desktop case. This is normal.
The signal is so low your phones might not even hear it. Needs amplification.
Get yourself some POWERED speakers with a headphone jack in the front of one of them.
Shouldn't cost more than $10.00 if you don't already have some laying around.

DM


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

I've never once heard of a sound card not supplying enough power to emit sound from a pair of headphones.

You've identified that the problem is not your headphones, as they work elsewhere. The problem appears to be related to your soundcard, either software to operate it, or settings configuring it. If it makes you feel safer, grab another pair of headphones or speakers and try those as well.

For the record, the red (or pink) 3.5mm port is for a microphone. The green 3.5mm port is for headphones or speakers. (Audio out)
You never need software to recognize a pair of headphones, or speakers if they're using 3.5mm ports. (only USB)

Your soundcard may not have the proper drivers installed, or it may be muted, or simply have the volume turned down.

I haven't played with Windows 7 a great deal, but you need to check the device manager and see if your sound card shows as installed, or as an "Unidentified Device", or some other similar name with a yellow question mark next to it.
You can find how to get to your device manager here: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/f/open-device-manager-windows-7.htm


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

For the record, the red (or pink) 3.5mm port is for a microphone. The green 3.5mm port is for headphones or speakers. (Audio out)
You never need software to recognize a pair of headphones, or speakers if they're using 3.5mm ports. (only USB)
....................
Yep, my headphones plug into the green port and I've never used any software for them.


----------

